# Wireless-Lan unter Linux



## Daniel Wittberger (6. Mai 2003)

Hi

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meiner Netgear-Wireless-Lan-Karte. 
Es handelt sich hierbei um die WG511. Kann mir vielleicht irgendwer erklären wie man die unter Linux konfiguriert?? Danke im Voraus für eure Antworten.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

